# Social welfare entitlements on short time work



## D.15er (15 Aug 2008)

Recently found out there is a possibility of my job going on short time.E.g,four wks. work one week off.Am i entitled to full benefit for the week off work? married with kids


----------



## Welfarite (15 Aug 2008)

You will be entitled to claim JB for the days of employment lost. Your rate oif payment will depedn on your circumstances, whether you suffered a substantial loss of earnings, whether your spouse is employed, what (s)he is earning, etc.. Call to your local SW office and talk to them about your own particular situation.


----------



## D.15er (15 Aug 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Black Sheep (15 Aug 2008)

Why would his wife's earnings affect *his *JB??


----------



## Berni (15 Aug 2008)

It could affect whether he gets a dependant spouse allowance for her.


----------



## Black Sheep (15 Aug 2008)

Of course it would affect the QA portion of his JB but why would affect his own portion of JB


----------

